# E-Hookah



## Random-Hero (12/3/16)

I would love to get my hands on one of these.
Me coming from a Hubbly background and not smoking. Think this would be epic if you have friends over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/3/16)

That looks epic

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Random-Hero said:


> I would love to get my hands on one of these.




Wowa same here. I loved the whole Shisha vibe. A circle of friends sharing a good smoke. Epic times. I will invest in an e-hookah no problem.


----------



## Ezekiel (12/3/16)

Haha, and 50 litres of ejuice? Im guessing that thing is gonna be thirsty! Wonder how the water plays with the PG / VG?

Anyways, I think JJ's Emporium used to stock them at some time... maybe post in the who has stock forum?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random-Hero (12/3/16)

Cool il give that a try. Tried google but didn't find anything.


----------



## Lehan (12/3/16)

Keep us updated please

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto (12/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Haha, and 50 litres of ejuice? Im guessing that thing is gonna be thirsty! Wonder how the water plays with the PG / VG?
> 
> Anyways, I think JJ's Emporium used to stock them at some time... maybe post in the who has stock forum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


We did. And we will soon again. It's a popular item this side.


----------



## Lehan (13/3/16)

@wazarmoto how much do they sell for?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Random-Hero (13/3/16)

Lehan said:


> @wazarmoto how much do they sell for?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


See them on the site for R950. But sold out currently.


----------



## Lehan (13/3/16)

@Random-Hero will u please paste the link for me?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Random-Hero (13/3/16)

Lehan said:


> @Random-Hero will u please paste the link for me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/aspire-e-hookah?variant=12334210116

There you go


----------



## Lehan (13/3/16)

Awesome. No Rba deck for building coils? Will the std coils be readily available?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto (13/3/16)

Lehan said:


> Awesome. No Rba deck for building coils? Will the std coils be readily available?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yup. We had load of coils actually. Customer who bought the last E-hookah took the remaining coils with it. I'm gonna order a few more this week. I was reluctant since they sold slow initially. But they are quite awesome. Drinks juice though. If you're vaping with friends, you'll easily go through a 30ml bottle in one sitting. Maybe even a 100ml. We used the demo unit at. A buddies house and we clocked a whole 50mls of pangalactic. Flavor is great though seeing as it's a 0.25ohm coil. I'd advise keeping a spare set of batteries though. Cos they go quick too.


----------



## Lehan (13/3/16)

Thanks for all the info. Still think it's a great device to use at a braai or on holiday. Might get more ppl interested in vaping also...

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (13/3/16)

@wazarmoto how is the airflow on these? I have an e-hookah as well but the airflow on it is just too tight so now I stay away from it. I come from smoking hub as well as stinkies and would still like to enjoy a hub, but after I've started vaping they taste just terrible! I've got a square smoke e-hookah. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel (13/3/16)

I would have ordered this from Gearbest right now. But it comes with batteries.


----------



## wazarmoto (13/3/16)

Quentin said:


> @wazarmoto how is the airflow on these? I have an e-hookah as well but the airflow on it is just too tight so now I stay away from it. I come from smoking hub as well as stinkies and would still like to enjoy a hub, but after I've started vaping they taste just terrible! I've got a square smoke e-hookah.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Airflow is excellent hey. With 2 pipes pulling, it's brilliant. Gets super hot though.


----------

